# Baby princess shawl pattern



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

http://spotlight.com.au/site_media/projects/S104993_Knitted_Baby_Princess_Blanket_-_Project_Sheet.pdf

Yippee I did it! Enjoy folks😄


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Gunni said:


> http://spotlight.com.au/site_media/projects/S104993_Knitted_Baby_Princess_Blanket_-_Project_Sheet.pdf
> 
> Yippee I did it! Enjoy folks😄


Good for you. I knew you could succeed. Many good wishes for future posting!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Gunni said:


> http://spotlight.com.au/site_media/projects/S104993_Knitted_Baby_Princess_Blanket_-_Project_Sheet.pdf
> 
> Yippee I did it! Enjoy folks😄


Wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you for guiding me through this. I was not sure how I could do it on my IPad!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ahhhh thanks so much. It is lovely.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your success with all of us here.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - you sure did and I sure Thank you!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks


----------



## omiegosh (Nov 25, 2012)

Two knitting needles up!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thank you &#128512;


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

You are a genius! And a generous one for sharing!
Thanks so much.
I am printing this out and hoping for a new grand child to knit it for.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's beautiful, thanks for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing ~ Would you please let me know what weight yarn you recommend as I can't find any info on the yarn posted.:thumbup:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Lovely.baby shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CTinyTots (Feb 4, 2011)

very ingenious/quite talented and generous to share this quite exquisite royal baby blanket. I thank you so much. Made the royal bonnet and starting a vintage dress.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks so much


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Gunni said:


> http://spotlight.com.au/site_media/projects/S104993_Knitted_Baby_Princess_Blanket_-_Project_Sheet.pdf
> 
> Yippee I did it! Enjoy folks😄


Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern Did we come up for information on the hat Please let me know


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

I found the yarn on Ravelry and see it is 4ply.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing ! &#128522;


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I just looked at this post and saw something which troubles me,
At the bottom of the page it says Spotlight Copyright, so you could be breaching it by posting it. Please be aware of this.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Princess Bonnet


Mary Jean said:


> Thank you for the pattern Did we come up for information on the hat Please let me know


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

It's a free download from spotlight.com. If you don't feel comfortable using the pattern posted, you can go to the site and directly download it for yourself.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for clearing that up, would hate to think our Kp family were posting things illegally. Cheers Fan


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm also wondering which yarn would be suitable for this! Anybody out there please help.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Just on time&#128515;


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you bunches for sharing!

Fiona. &#128519;&#128519;&#128519;


----------



## danceknitter (May 29, 2013)

Do you have the bonnet pattern also, lots of people asking for that too! Thanks, Great Job


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Great job! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

You are indeed, a royal personage :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Gunni said:


> http://spotlight.com.au/site_media/projects/S104993_Knitted_Baby_Princess_Blanket_-_Project_Sheet.pdf
> 
> Yippee I did it! Enjoy folks😄


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

And here's the hat to go with it
http://spotlight.com.au/site_media/projects/S105017_Royal_Bonnet_Project_Sheet.pdf


Gunni said:


> http://spotlight.com.au/site_media/projects/S104993_Knitted_Baby_Princess_Blanket_-_Project_Sheet.pdf
> 
> Yippee I did it! Enjoy folks😄


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

rahi said:


> I'm also wondering which yarn would be suitable for this! Anybody out there please help.


I would have thought any good quality baby 4ply would be suitable, perhaps Sirdar Snuggly? Many other good ones, I used this for my last shawl & was very pleased with it, so soft! (& snuggly! Ha,ha!) ????


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Very beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## helenwarren (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting :sm01:


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Such a beautiful pattern. thanks for the link.!


----------

